# What is the difference in recurves?



## IFLY4U (Feb 21, 2005)

I recently shot a Hoyt Gamemaster which I was pretty impressed with. The only problem is that the last time that I shot a recurve very much was when I was 10-15. I have shot compounds for the past 15 years so I don't have a clue as what makes a good recurve. 

What type do you shoot? What makes it a good bow? Why should I change from a compound to a recurve? Why does the Gamemaster cost $400?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

$400 is pretty average for new recurves, go price a Black Widow.........

I shoot a Chekmate Firebird T/D recurve.

The biggest differences in curves and longbows are fit and feel, aside from the asethetics of them all.  Some are notorious for stacking at the end of the draw, some have a ton of vibration and handshock, some are quieter than others.  With recurves it really is about the bow and how it feels in your hands.  I have shot some that I thought were horrible, but the owner thought they were the greatest bows they ever had........


----------



## WildmanSC (Feb 22, 2005)

You can find new recurves for anywhere from $365 to $1300, or more.  What's the difference in that price range?  For the most part wood options and to some extent the quality of construction.  The Chek-Mate Hunter II is an excellent bow that you can get a wide range of wood selections for the riser and the limbs and the bow will cost you $365 plus shipping.  The Rivers Edge recurve, pretty much the same for $385.  One of the best bows at a reasonable price is the Shadow Hark recurve which will cost you $475 shipped to your door.  It is a great range of bow woods available for the limbs and the riser.  The only thing that is an additional cost as an option is carbon and bamboo in the limbs.  If you order a Shadow Hawk recurve before May 1, 2005, the carbon will cost you $50 as an option and bamboo will cost you $25.00.  You can find shadow Hawk Archery at:

http://home.gci.net/~sherlock/

You can find a host of other bowyers and their recurves at:

http://home.att.net/~sajackson/archery.html

Bill


----------



## Jorge (Feb 22, 2005)

I have not priced recurves in the past several years since I bought my Howatt Hunter about 7 years ago. I think I paid about $160 for that bow. It now retails for over twice that amount. There appear to have been a few changes to the bow but I am still not sure why there has been such an increase in price.


----------



## coon dawg (Feb 22, 2005)

*..........*

Jorge's bow shoots real nice.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 22, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> Jorge's bow shoots real nice.


   You noticed that I did not try to duplicate the shot you made Saturday. Could not bear the thought of you being able to shoot my bow better than me. Especially considering that its is a left-handed bow and you shoot right handed.


----------



## WildmanSC (Feb 22, 2005)

Jorge,

It can be summed up in "the increased price of glass, the increased price of wood, and Martin wanting to still make a profit!!"

Bill


----------



## coon dawg (Feb 23, 2005)

*............lol.....*

 ......yeah, Sara said she wasn't gonna tee me off with a recurve in my hands.........right or left...


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2005)

IFLY4U said:
			
		

> What type do you shoot? What makes it a good bow? Why should I change from a compound to a recurve? Why does the Gamemaster cost $400?



I shoot a Black Widow and a Texas Commanche recurves. There are many good bowyers who will customize a bow to your personal specs and grip comfortfor around $400 +/-. If you are looking to buy a recurve, many of the production models work well also. Remember this, the longer bows, 56 - 60 inches, are usually more forgiving of a less than perfect release. If you are a of medium height or more, try to find one in these lengths that fits you.

As to why you you should switch from compund to recurve:
It's not a matter of why should you, but more about your desire to do so, other than the simplicity found in shooting a recurve.

You will likely get some great advise and help at www.tradgang.com.

Good luck,

Al


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 23, 2005)

The last Black Widow I bought was $200 new...been a few yrs. though.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2005)

Hoyt said:
			
		

> The last Black Widow I bought was $200 new...been a few yrs. though.



Quite a few years maybe, their prices have gone up a little..........


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2005)

*A little off topic maybe, but..........*

even though BW makes some awesome bows, there are plenty of other awesome bows for about half the price.

I have had mine since 1987 (I think) and it is not likely I would pay today's price for another one.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2005)

Heck Al, I have seen some BWs listing over $1200 with all of the exotics..........you can get some quality curves in the $250 - $350 range.

For $1200  I better get aluminum and wheels on the bow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 23, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Quite a few years maybe, their prices have gone up a little..........



Was the late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## WildmanSC (Feb 25, 2005)

Go to the following link and check out the Blacktail Snakebit T/D recurve.  Its cost?  Would you believe $1495.00?

http://www.blacktailbows.com/

Norm Johnson makes some of the prettiest, best performing, and other than the Snakebit, more reasonably priced values for a T/D recurve on the market today.

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Mar 7, 2005)

For a few years I have been interested in Mark Horne's bows.  Mark builds bows in TX and builds some high quality longbows and recurves.  I recently had the opportunity to buy his newest offering used, a Ridge Runner T/D recurve.  It has a Bocote/Shedua riser and stained Tonkin cane bamboo limbs.  It is 60", 52#@27".  It is being shipped to me tomorrow.  I'll have another recurve to play with!!  Below are some pics of the bow.






















Bill


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 8, 2005)

IFLY4U

Custom recurves these days can set you back a pretty penny.  If you are just getting back into traditional, I suggest you go to eBAY and pick up a cheap used bow.  Ben Pearsons are good shooters and way under priced.  Shoot that a while and try to make a few 3-D shoots and see what others are shooting.  Many wil lbe glad to let you try them out.

A great opportunity for you to do this is to come to the Georgia Traditional Archery State Championship.  It is open to anyone that wants to shoot (recurves and longbows only).  While some guys will be there to WIN the championship, about 90 % that attend just want to shoot and have a good time.  You wil lbe most welcomed to attend.  This is one of the largest gatherings of traditional shooters in Georgia.  It is a chance to see LOTS of different new and used equipment.  We will also have a trading blanket wher you can buy and sell used equipment, in addition to about a dozen new equipment dealers.  Bring the  family, you will enjoy it.

It is in Meansville, Ga at the Pine Hill Girl Scout Camp on MArch 18,19, & 20

DIRECTIONS:	

Take I-75 South (From Atlanta) or North (from Macon), to the JACKSON-BARNESVILLE Exit 201, GA HWY 36  West into BARNESVILLE, GA, TO GA HWY 18 West.  Follow HWY 18 W.  After crossing Potato Creek, take the fist paved left on to GA HWY 109.  Take Hwy 109 to  left on to Pine Valley Road.  Pine Valley Road goes into the camp.  Watch for Red and White TBG signs.
0.

If you would like more info, call me at 770-235-2325 or 770-319-5337

Be great to see you there,

Like Al said.  You shoot traditional if you want to.  It is a lot different than Wheel bows.  It iswhatever you like best.  Many wheelbow shooters are coming back to traditional.  Many shoot both.


----------

